# افضل اللصقات التخسيس سليم باتش abc



## اطلبها (2 سبتمبر 2012)

لصقات التخسيس ABC slim patch



تحتوى على اعشاب طبيعية و التى تعمل على عدم الشعور بالجوع ..


و فى نفس الوقت تحرق الدهون

تتميز عن غيرها من المنتجات المثيلة بقوة نتائجها .. ​


فهى تنقص الوزن بمعدل 3 الى 4 كيلو و أكثر بإذن الله اسبوعيا 


*




*



*طريقة الاستخدام :*
توضع لصقه واحدة كل يوم علي منطقه الصرة أسفل البطن
يتم تنظيف المنطقة جيدا بالماء و الصابون
ثم : تجفف جيداً
ثم : يتم وضع اللاصقة على المنطقة 


و تترك لمدة من 12 الى 24 ساعة حسب زياده الوزن
يمكن خلال هذه الفترة ممارسة الحياة اليومية بشكل طبيعي جدا .. الوضوء و الاستحمام و الرياضة و كافة نشاطات.


لتحصلي على الجسم المطلوب يلزمك كورس 30 لصقه بقيمه 250 ريال
لمعرفه الاسعار ومزيد من المنتجات
نرجو زيارة موقعنا
متاجر العرب
http://m-3rab.com






*ملاحظه *
*مطلوب مسوقين ومندوبين ولهم عرض خاص*​


----------

